
Idea to paying customers in 7 weeks: how we did it - antr
http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-how-we-did-it
======
taproot
Thanks for sharing. A lot of good points I don't mind being reminded of.
Especially the much more minimal than you think. And once you confirm it'll
sell, sell it, its ready!

